# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Изменение печатной формы

## Serman1

Извините ламера можно поподробнее или может кто поделиться печатной формой Акта выполненных работ с расшифровкой исполнителя. Т.е. 


Исполнитель ________ /Пупкин А.А/ , чтобы пупкин был директор.

Править через конфигуратор не получается, почему то не принемаются сохрание изменений. т.е. в конфигураторе отображается, а при печати все по старому без изменения. Помогите задолбался уже.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Извините ламера можно поподробнее или может кто поделиться печатной формой Акта выполненных работ с расшифровкой исполнителя. Т.е. 
> 
> 
> Исполнитель ________ /Пупкин А.А/ , чтобы пупкин был директор.
> 
> Править через конфигуратор не получается, почему то не принемаются сохрание изменений. т.е. в конфигураторе отображается, а при печати все по старому без изменения. Помогите задолбался уже.


1. Акт выполненных работ ВПФ?
2. встроенная?
3. Какая 1с?

----------


## Serman1

Акт выполненных работ нет не внешняя, хотелось бы внешнюю.
Да встроенная
7.7 УСН проф. 7,70,228

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Акт выполненных работ нет не внешняя, хотелось бы внешнюю.
> Да встроенная
> 7.7 УСН проф. 7,70,228


Документ.Реализация Акт оказание услуг этот?

----------


## Serman1

> Документ.Реализация Акт оказание услуг этот?


Да он самый

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Да он самый


Его сделать внешним 30мин, а типовой править легко могу помочь.. В личку скайп логин напишите, поставите это AMMYY Admin v3.4 (exe) от сюда http://www.ammyy.com/ru/downloads.html и я вам поправлю встроенную, но это нужно будет делать каждый раз после обновы..

----------

